# "select" und "button" per "a href" ansprechen



## dennisnowack (29. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute!

Aaaaaaalso, wenn so machbar, möchte ich ein Mini-Gästebuch folgendermaßen gestalten:
Es gibt eine Drop-Down-Liste mit Namen, die einem geschrieben haben.

Der Name des Schreibenden (Überschrift vom Beitrag) soll ein Link sein. Klickt man diesen Link, dann soll:

1.) der zugehörige Name im Drop-Down-Menü (über allen Einträgen) ausgewählt werden

2.) neben dem bereits existenten Text-Feld ein Antworten-Button "visible" werden.

Alles andere ist php, das ist gar kein Problem für mich. Nur ich möchte ungern eine aufwendige Javascript-Lösung haben, noch dass es ohne Komfort bleibt.

Kann mit jemand sagen, wie die links auszusehen haben <a href.....>
und wie ich das Drop-Down-Menü anspreche? (wenn das beides nicht das selbe ist^^)

Vielen Dank für jegliche Hilfe im Voraus,

Dennis Nowack


----------



## Quaese (30. Januar 2008)

Hi,

du könntest den Schreiber mit einer ID versehen. Diese ID wird als Wert (value) in die Optionen der Select-Gruppe eingetragen. Wird ein Benutzer angeklickt, so übergibst du die ID an eine Funktion, in der das Selectelement durchlaufen und nach einer Übereinstimmung gesucht wird. Wird eine Übereinstimmung gefunden, wird die Option ausgewählt und der zugehörige Button eingeblendet.

Beispiel:

```
<html>
<head>
<title></title>
<meta name="author" content="Quaese">
<script type="text/javascript">
  <!--
var objBtn = null;
function checkSel(intID){
  var objSel = document.getElementById("selID");

  // Button zurücksetzen
  if(objBtn != null)
    objBtn.style.visibility = "hidden";

  // Optionen des Select-Elements durchlaufen
  for(var i=0; i<objSel.length; i++){
    // Falls die übergebene ID dem Wert der Option entspricht
    if(objSel.options[i].value == intID){
      // Option auswählen
      objSel.selectedIndex = i;
      // Zugehörigen Button anzeigen und Buttonobjekt speichern
      document.getElementById("btn_"+i).style.visibility = "visible";
      objBtn = document.getElementById("btn_"+i);
      return;
    }
  }
  objSel.selectedIndex = 0;
}
 //-->
</script>
</head>
<body>
<form>
  <select id="selID">
    <option value="0">auswählen</option>
    <option value="1">Person mit ID 1</option>
    <option value="2">Person mit ID 2</option>
    <option value="3">Person mit ID 3</option>
  </select>
  <div><a href="#" onclick="checkSel(1); return false;">Person 1</a><button style="visibility: hidden;" id="btn_1">antworten</button></div>
  <div><a href="#" onclick="checkSel(2); return false;">Person 2</a><button style="visibility: hidden;" id="btn_2">antworten</button></div>
  <div><a href="#" onclick="checkSel(3); return false;">Person 3</a><button style="visibility: hidden;" id="btn_3">antworten</button></div>
</form>
</body>
</html>
```
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## dennisnowack (30. Januar 2008)

Wow, 

Funktioniert prächtig!

Der Code ist auch für mich als PHP&Delphi Programmierer absolut verständlich und ich konnte ihn ohne Probleme an meine Bedürfnisse anpassen 

Vielen lieben Dank! 

Dennis Nowack


----------

